
Internet domain “www.youtube.com” was activated today 15 years ago - sparshrestha
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_YouTube
======
sparshrestha
YouTube was originally created as a platform for anyone to post any video
content they desired. It was hoped that users could use the site to upload,
share, and view content without restriction.

[https://interestingengineering.com/youtube-its-history-
and-i...](https://interestingengineering.com/youtube-its-history-and-impact-
on-the-internet)

